# Samara's Dress



## SamanthaMorgan (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi everyone, im new to this forum, I just wanted to know if anyone knew where i could find a dress like Samara's in "The Ring.' Ever since I watched that movie I I knew what i was going to be for halloween, but I've been on the internet, and went to Halloween stores and everything, and I jsut cant find anything that looks like Samara's dress. Can anyone help me find anything? Email me if u can help:
Thanks,
Samantha 
[email protected]


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to the "Best" Halloween forum on the net. You may also want to post this in our general section since most of the member's spend their time there.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------

